# Baby Jades birth story 11/02/13 PICS ADDED



## Midnight_Fairy

:cloud9::cloud9: Baby Jade Sophia 

So on Sunday 10th February, I felt fine. I took the kids out on my own to pet shop and macdonalds and felt totally normal. That evening I was tired as usual but no different. Went to bed and pestered OH to DTD but he was to tired :dohh: I normally pester him but some reason I didnt!? We settled in bed about midnight watching Netflix. I got my achy pelvis again and so OH got my hot water bottle as all my joints in my legs ached. I got up for a wee and then went back to bed. OH said I was fidgeting loads in my sleep but I didn't get up till 5am when I felt a bit achy and thinking how I couldn't be arsed to do school run!
At 6.30 on Monday 11th Feb at 39+4 I stated to notice I was getting quite a few pains like period pain but not to painful. Went downstairs at 7 and was deciding whether to do school run or not. OH had gone to work at 5.45. I text him and said I felt a bit funny and might keep kids home. I also text my mum and said I felt a bit niggly and could she be aware she may need to come over.
Still not in LOADS of pain. The pains were about every 4-7 mins but not uncontrollable. I called Broadlands Birth centre for advice and said that I know they are not regular but I just had a feeling this was it.
Made the kids brekkie and had a cuddle with them only stoping a few times with pains but not to bad and only lasting about 45 seconds. 
My mum turnt up at about 8.45 and I was still ok walking up and down sorting them out and drinking tea. 
I said goodbye to the kids and phoned OH to come home as didn't want to be alone. I also phoned his mum but she was already on her way as Ryan had phoned her. I still felt like I was making a fuss! This was 9ish
I went to the loo and noticed my CM was brown/red so knew the pains were doing something and it was not in my head. I had a quick shower and got some clean PJs on. We left about 10.30
OH and his mum had a fag and a cuppa while I just sat on the chair and started to think they were getting worse so we got in the car (Ryan still insisting we had "ages") 
In the car Ryan said he noticed a change as I was going quiet with the pains and wincing more but again I was still singing to the radio and talking normally for most the way.
His mum dropped us at the hosp at 10.55am and I walked ok to the ward thinking my pains had even stopped but in the lift I had quite a sharp pain and suddenly realised I didn't care what people thought of me. I recognised this as a sign I was near. We met the MW who took us to a room and then I walked out the room to remind her I would like a waterbirth so she said we can go in that room now. I walked down to room ok and sat in rocking chair. She said I could get in pool while it filled as I was small so would not need it deep. 

The MW was lovely and said she trusted me to know my body. I said I did feel bearing down a bit but not uncontrolable yet as I remembered with the other 2. I asked her for a examination so I could work out what was going on. I guessed 6cm but I was 10 LOL. This was 11.05 and MW said baby will be born by 11.20 if I pushed. 
I was quite comfortable in the pool though and my pains were still controllable with the water. I said I didn't want to push just yet "because I was scared of the head coming out my fanny yet as I know it hurts" LOL that's what I said. :wacko:
MW was very calm and just took a step back unless I spoke to her. Ryan was on a stool next to the pool passing me water but knew not to fuss to much. The MW got up to get her mirror and I got on my knees. It was then I needed to push but I never did get the huge waves of pain I got before? I pushed a bit and MW said she could see head. She checked babys heart again and encouraged me to push and said it will be over soon if I dont put it off.
I gave in LOL and started pushing on my knees. OMG ring of fire and the head was out in 2 pushes. Then she said the worst was over.
Ryan had a look at the head :wacko: and then her body was born with the next pain at 12.21pm. I DONE IT! I was in shock! I turnt around but sadly didnt get to cut her cord as it was to short and with me on my knees I couldn't turn properly so the MW cut it so I could hold her.
The cord was around babys head twice but loose. I didnt mind as I was elated. We had lovely calm cuddles in the water for about 15mins and then they gave baby to Ryan while I got out the pool onto the bed ready for placenta. 
The placenta came out easily and we all had a good look at it and I made Ryan take a photo of it (haha). 
Then MW checked me and no grazes or tears :thumbup: result. We were still in lovely pool room and the peadiactrican came to check her, all good and she weighed an impressive 7lbs 5oz and I had another cuddle and skin to skin before they ran me a bath.
I had a bath while Ryan and baby went to the ward. 
I was up and about fine and walked back to ward and had a wee which didn't even hurt :S I didnt feel like I had a baby that morning. Was SO surreal.
Ryan had to go home at about 3ish as the ward was shut due to norovirus :( 

My mum managed to convince my lovely MW to let her bring the kids to me for 10mins and so we went to the day room for 10mins at about 5ish, was lovely to see my kids :cloud9::cloud9:

I also saw my community midwife before I went home who couldn't believe I was carrying a 7lb 5oz baby! 

Then I was back to ward but couldn't relax! 
Came home Tuesday at about 5ish. Felt bit achy and sore back but ok apart form that.

sorry its bit mumble jumble!! Il add pics later.

https://i808.photobucket.com/albums/zz6/STAFFIE87/EMMAS%20pics/20130211_121737_zps54a4486f.jpg

https://i808.photobucket.com/albums/zz6/STAFFIE87/EMMAS%20pics/20130211_121946_zps0fd80c93.jpg

https://i808.photobucket.com/albums/zz6/STAFFIE87/EMMAS%20pics/20130211_142119_zpseccd111b.jpg

https://i808.photobucket.com/albums/zz6/STAFFIE87/EMMAS%20pics/20130211_160827_zps6053d6b6.jpg

https://i808.photobucket.com/albums/zz6/STAFFIE87/EMMAS%20pics/20130214_143132_zpsceaf288b.jpg


----------



## embo216

Fantastic birth story hun, told you you were a super mumma :cloud9: Fingers crossed I can have a similar birth soon too :lol: 

:hugs:


----------



## Pink Flowers

lovely birth story, Its amazing that you expect something and it isn't what you expected. 

As you said before you need to trust you body. 

Cant wait till you decide the name x


----------



## FlowerFairy

Congratulations!! Great Story xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ty all xxx


----------



## Tasha

Awww, it sounds like a beautiful birth. Congratulations x


----------



## dani_tinks

Congratulations, lovely story xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Such an amazing birth!! Congratulations hun :D x


----------



## Vicyi

Lovely story <3


----------



## smileyfaces

Wow you did really well MF! You make it sound easy :lol: Congratulations again! Xxx


----------



## Jembug

Ahhh just lovely xxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ty all gotta add some pics xx


----------



## pink_bow

Congratulations again hun xx


----------



## angelandbump

Congratulations x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Thank you xx


----------



## cherrylee

Congrats midnight!


----------



## rwhite

Congrats love! I bet she's beautiful :) Can't wait to see piccies


----------



## LoolaBear

sounds amazing! congratulations hun xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Thanks all. Added picsx


----------



## jellybean83

Beautiful birth story,Congratulations to you all x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ty xx


----------



## MileyMamma

Fab birth story and beautiful baby girl :)


----------



## iamcoleen

Congratulations for a lovely angel! You got a great story! And I love seeing these photos! It's a real blessing!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Thank you xx


----------



## Nixilix

Beautiful :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Thx hun x so pleased I got the last birth to go how I wanted. I was sad not being allowed to hb but would not change it now for world x


----------



## bluebell

I've just seen baby Jade has arrived and wanted to say congratulations :happydance: What a fantastic birth story and a gorgeous little girl :cloud9:

xx


----------



## sarah0108

Congratulations x


----------



## Pink1981

What a fab birth story!! I've said it before and ill say it again, she's just perfect ! Well done x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Lovely birth story and little jade is such a cutie !


----------



## Missy86

Awwww congrats on your baby girl


----------



## foquita

congratulations :cloud9: 

your labour sounds perfect and baby jade is beautiful :kiss:


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ty xx a week old today!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Lovely birth story hun. Jade is gorgeous <3.
xoxox


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ty becca x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations hun! :)


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congrats x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Thsnks xx


----------



## hopeandpray

Just saw this now. Congratulations! What a beautiful birth story.


----------



## babydevil1989

congratulations :)


----------



## dizzy65

Beautiful pictures and congrats on your baby girl she is perfect :flower:


----------



## leelee

Fantastic birth story! Well done. Jade is beautiful x


----------

